# Does this look positive? Veriquick pregnancy test



## hannahonj050

My period isn't very regular but I'm about ten days late. Boobs hurt so decided to take a test
I took one with first pee of the day today but didn't wait for very long because I was tired. I saw the negative line immediately and just threw it away and went back to bed.
Cleaned out my trash a few hours later and saw a faint line on the test but figured it was invalid so I decided to test again.

The second test I took had a faint positive line too. It showed up about 2-3 minutes after taking it. 

Does this look positive to you or like an evap line? Never been pregnant before so don't know what to expect for a test to look like.


----------



## JAJuly2013

Looks positive! Congrats!


----------



## Sushai

Bfp! Congratulations!


----------



## Pne1985

That looks positive, congratulations!! I’m using those as well so I will be stalking!


----------



## hannahonj050

Pne1985 said:


> That looks positive, congratulations!! I’m using those as well so I will be stalking!

I took three more tests (different brand) and they're all coming up positive with faint lines like this. Thank you!! and goodluck <33


----------



## Surenotsure

Congratulations!!


----------



## Pne1985

hannahonj050 said:


> I took three more tests (different brand) and they're all coming up positive with faint lines like this. Thank you!! and goodluck <33

That’s very exciting!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## hannahonj050

Pne1985 said:


> That’s very exciting!! How many dpo are you?

My period wasn't regular at all so it's hard to say. According to my app I'm 27 days post ovulation but I'm pretty sure I'm only like 16 days PO


----------



## Beccaboo828

Congratulations x


----------



## Suggerhoney

BFP congratulations momma


----------



## camerashy

Bfp congrats


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations :)


----------

